

Leaked AshleyMadison Emails Suggest Execs Hacked Competitors - pain_perdu
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/08/leaked-ashleymadison-emails-suggest-execs-hacked-competitors/#more-32099

======
pain_perdu
A second piece of coverage with additional details:
[http://motherboard.vice.com/en_ca/read/ashley-madisons-
ceo-w...](http://motherboard.vice.com/en_ca/read/ashley-madisons-ceo-wanted-
to-hack-a-competing-site-to-steal-emails)

Bhatia had gained access to nearly everything about a user, and in a further
email to another employee, he added that “I can turn any non paying user into
a paying user, vice nversa, compose messages between users, check unread
stats, etc."

Biderman wanted to take advantage. “Holy moly..I would take the emails...” he
replied.

But Bhatia wasn't keen. “can't do it.. want to be able to look my son in the
eye one day.” Bhatia did, however, demonstrate to Biderman how to complete the
process, and sent a .txt file apparently containing a wealth of information on
a Nerve user. The file included an email address, seemingly hashed password,
and plenty of other data.

